# Steam Game Sprache ändern



## Stefan93 (25. April 2010)

*Steam Game Sprache ändern*

Hallo bin ein Steamneuling und hätte mal eine Frage...
Hab mir die Orange Box aus dem Laden um die Ecke und als ich es Installiert hate wundere ich mich... Es war in englischer Sprache.... 

Meine Frage kann ich jetzt irgendwo ein Sprachpaket herunterladen???


----------



## Stefan93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Steam Game Sprache ändern*

Sorry habs aber glaub ich schon gefunden...
Auf das Game dann Properties-> Registerkarte Language dann auf Deutsch...


----------

